# Schwere Panzer (Flames of War)



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Greetings All

Decided that I'd set up a seperate Project Log for my work in progress Flames of War army and will be adding tutorials ect for differing painting techniques as and when I try or create them. Completed 'projects' and Battle Reports will find their way inot the Diary of a FoW Virgin thread (in signiture as and when)

First up the List (Game, Shopping List and Progress List)

Army List - 1850 Points

_*Compulsory Selection*_
Schwere Panzer Company HQ - 225
CiC Tiger I

*Combat Platoons*

_*Compulsory Selection*_
Schwere Panzer Platoon - 430
Command Tiger IE, Tiger IE

_*Compulsory Selection*_
Schwere Panzer Platoon - 430
Command Tiger IE, Tiger IE

*Weapon Platoons*

Panzer Pioneer Platoon - 130
Command Pioneer MG, Schwimmwagen, 2 x Pioneer MG, 2 x Sd Kfz 251/7

Panzer Anti Aircraft Gun Platoon - 100
Command Armoured Sd Kfz 7/1 (Quad 2cm) Halftrack, Armoured Sd Kfz 7/1 (Quad 2cm) 

*Support Platoons*

Gepanzerte Panzergrenadier Platoon - 225
Command Panzerknacker SMG, Sd Kfz 251/1, 6 x MG, 3 x Sd Kfz 251/1

Motorised Artillery Battery - 210
Command SMG, Staff Team, 2 x Observer Rifle, 2 x Kubelwagen, 4 x 10.5cm leFH18

*Air Support*

Ju87 Stuka - 100
(Sporadic, 3 Dice)

Total Points 1850 Platoons 6

Grey Wolf Book 

Shopping List


2 x Sd Kfz 7/1 (Quad 2cm)
2 x Sd Kfz 251/7 (Pioneers)
Scwimmwagen
Pioneer Platoons (3 stands)
JU87 Stuka
Progress List

Assembled

5 Tigers (1 x CiC, 2 x Commander IE, 2 x IE)
Gepanzerte Panzergrenadier Platoon (SMG 'knacker, 6 x MG, 4 x Half Track)
Motorised Artillery Battery (4 x Stands, 2 x Kubelwagens, 4 x LeFH18 Teams) 

Primed

Painted

Completed


Phase One

H3]10.5cm Artillery Battery[/H3]
Consisting of
4x 10.5cm leFH18 Guns
1x Command Team
1x Staff Team
2x Observer Rifle Teams
2x Kubelwagen Jeeps (1 missing damn and blast)
5x Scenic Bases
3x Standard Infantry Bases

Picture of the Box









Contents









Scenic & Standard Infantry Bases









Scale Comparison (Necromunda is my next Project)






















































Fingers crossed for army wide shot and some primed Artillery tonight, depending on what the weather's doing, whether I have batteries in my camera and how good a match the 1st Quarter Final of the Euro's are.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Pretty cool to see some Flames on here. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ta, at the moment I am equal parts dreading and looking forward to painting these mini's du eot the size and also the amount of detail that they have managed to capture in each individual figure....

Tonight I'll be taking pictures of the assembled 1520 points of figures and then crack on with the Priming and maybe a test model (for the Dunklegelb [dark yellow]) as well as designing my display board for the army, and working out the additional 150 Points to take the army to a nice round 2k. Lots to do, I really want a game, but also want my force to be ready painted prior to battle (like all my armies) I just seem to win more with painted models and I don't have that guilty feeling when someone is taking photo's for their Bat Rep


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

*More pics, everything ready for Primer*

Right then as promised, more Pics of my fledgling force.

Panzergrenadier Platoon Box









Platoon Assembled









Tigers









The Force Assembled (I mixed up the boxes for the PnzGren's and Arty)









Everything at the moment (infantry wise) is held down with blue tac, so that I can quickly an easily remove them from the infantry stands ready for painting separately, once they and the bases are painted then everything can be slotted back together ready for the glory of combat.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

May i ask why there are no 88mm AA/AT guns in the army?? from what i am aware of they were so so so evil it was like taken a titan against a 10 man IG squad


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

You can indeed ask, while yes they are a fantastic gun that can take act as AA/AT fire the only way I can fit them into my army is to take a Luftwaffe Heavy AA Gun Platoon which are cheap and are also Relucantly Trained where as the rest of the army is Confident Veterans which will make a major difference in assaults. 

Secondly the AA provided by the Quad 2cm's is adequate enough as most of the games we will be playing will be from the Korsun pocket (northern Uhraine where weather basically makes it unavaliable for the first 3 turns) and fills a secondary role in being useful for hurting infantry (which can swarm my Tigers - The AT powerhouses of the list)


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

that is very very cool, the fact that you can go in to so much detail with the lists 

It is a shame you can't just stick one on a hill and blow everything up like they did in ww2, well till the 88 ran out of ammo, got swarmed by infantry or ironically blown up with an air attack


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see another FoW plog. I started one a while ago, but it ground to a halt with the seeming impossibility to locate the Late War British Armour primer. Even the Battlefornt site was out the last time I checked.

Damn, but I hate Tigers, they make shit of my flimsy shermans every time. You have a good list there, a nice mix of armour and infantry. How are you going to do the tigers? The best schemes I've seen seem to need an airbrush to get them just right.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

> that is very very cool, the fact that you can go in to so much detail with the lists
> 
> It is a shame you can't just stick one on a hill and blow everything up like they did in ww2, well till the 88 ran out of ammo, got swarmed by infantry or ironically blown up with an air attack


Thanks for that the list all in all has taken roughly 3 months of research to get to this point, with lots of discussion on the Flames of War website as well as reading a lot of historical reports about what was where ect. Although most of the above list I will not be using in the campaign but rather running a Panzer Regiment Bake. (Lots of Panther A Tanks led by Franz Bake)



> Nice to see another FoW plog. I started one a while ago, but it ground to a halt with the seeming impossibility to locate the Late War British Armour primer. Even the Battlefornt site was out the last time I checked.
> 
> Damn, but I hate Tigers, they make shit of my flimsy shermans every time. You have a good list there, a nice mix of armour and infantry. How are you going to do the tigers? The best schemes I've seen seem to need an airbrush to get them just right.


Thanks, I am really enjoying the hobby immensely at the moment, the research that goes into the list gives me my geek fix. I have noticed that Battlefront do tend to stop producing items from time to time (I want my Rhodesian LRDG Force) but since I have a seemingly never ending supply of GW paints I am just going to have to do my best with those. 

The Tigers I am leaving until last, at the moment I am working on my Dunkelgelb on the PnzGren Half Tracks and think that I have an idea of how I like it to turn out, so probably have cracked steps 1-3 of 10 or so for the camo scheme. I have an idea how I am going to tackle the camo scheme I am thinking of getting everything painting with Dunkelgelb, highlighting, shading ect ect and then using a stencil to paint the 'Disc' pattern over the top


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I do like the FoW models and this looks like an interesting project to keep an eye on. 

As for colours, could you use humbrol acrylics? They may have good matches for historically correct colours. ALthough the new range of GW paints have a vast array of khaki like greens that could be useful.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

humakt said:


> I do like the FoW models and this looks like an interesting project to keep an eye on.
> 
> As for colours, could you use humbrol acrylics? They may have good matches for historically correct colours. ALthough the new range of GW paints have a vast array of khaki like greens that could be useful.


Thanks, I seem to have gathered a small interested collection of people lately which is nice, plus it makes a nice break from painting my Orcs and Goblins (Green! I'm sick of Green)

I have had a look at the Humbrol acrylics but as most people these days I can't really afford to shell out on another range of paints. I have had a nose about online and found a conversion chart on the Flames of War website which lists Games Workshop/Citadel Paints and their suggested uses. 

For the camo scheme, as I have said I have got the 'base' Dunkelgelb down to a acceptable level and will be using washes and stencils to create the interlocking disc pattern, if it turns out horrible I will paint them all white and claim for a winter themed army in the Ukrainian north rather then the mud splattered look that I currently attempting (so that my army can take part in more theatres of war)


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Shermans only answer to the tiger was numbers or the firefly variant (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherman_Firefly).
Shermans were under armoured, under powered and fuelled with highly explosive petroleum. . . . however what they did have were numbers, there was a more powerful tank that the Americans made (i've forgotten it's name) but it weighed twice the amount and took much longer to manufacture so they stuck with the Sherman


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

While I appreciate the Historical discussion, I'm not too keen on the Allied forces.

With any luck I should have pictures of the Panzer Grenadiers and Half Tracks tomorrow, not near complete but have the base colours down


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Looking nice, how small are they coz i really want to start doing FoW. I used to do airfix and they were fairly easy to paint. Do you think they are worth the money because i am coming to a point where i really cant aford GW prices (im only young so I dont get wages or what not)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

They're 15mm scale, one of the pictures in the first page shows a scale comparison with a Necromunda figure (roughly slightly smaller then a standard SM) 

They're not cheap but you can pick up some good deals around the place, like firestorm games, wayland games ect. Also companies such as Plastic Soldier Company sell 15mm scale figure for cheaper then Battlefront and are completely games legal (just not allowed to post images of them on their forum)


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you, ill look around to see where I can get them cheap, luckily wayland games actual shop is only 10 minutes or so from my house.


----------



## Tor_Anloc (Mar 14, 2012)

Those models look really interesting, is this what Graeham and that play in the far corner? Might have to have a look around and maybe watch a couple of your first few games


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ratvan said:


> I have had a nose about online and found a conversion chart on the Flames of War website which lists Games Workshop/Citadel Paints and their suggested uses.


Any chance of a link? I had a look but couldn't find that myself? That could prove a life saver for me, what with the ETC getting closer everyday with nothing getting painted.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.dakkadakka.com/wiki/en/Paint_Range_Compatibility_Chart


Sorry Dakka was only thing I can get on at the moment, will fish out the FoW links when I get to my own PC


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

This looks very interesting, Ratvan. I'm new to modelling and painting in general, working with GW Orks now, but with the price hikes I am thinking of moving to another system after finishing up with my army. I've heard of Flames of War and it sounded pretty interesting, but I had no clue that they were so tiny.

I'm looking forward to seeing progress on here, good luck!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Flames of War seem to have either removed or archived the articles which is a pain, I remember that the writer was Dan if that helps lol.

Cheers jlaughter001 - I have made some progress on my first few infantry stands and weather permitting will be posting pictures tonight (or can use flash and get very washed out looking models- i'll see how I feel when I get in) 

If you have some spare time and can cope with the massive wall of text then have a look over my diary thread, which I admit I need to edit to make reading easier (should be on it today at some point) http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1235656#post1235656 and the 2nd post (ARMY DESIGN) has a couple of starter lists, if you're really interested in starting I'd recommend getting the V3 rulebook from somewhere like Waterstones (£35 for the rules and other tid bits) and downloading some Microsoft Excell Army Builder Spreadsheets (another link I need to find) and away you go, after finding out what Era you want and what sort of tactics you'd like to play


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll have to look into it. I'm not much of a historically minded guy, but the models do look very cool--I really like the scenic bases for the infantry units, for instance. I'll have to have a look-see at the diary you mentioned.


----------

